# Nubian Buckling



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I've looked at this fellas genetic background and he has some phenomenal genetics from what I can tell. But what do y'all think of him? I only have whatever pics the breeder's sent me at this point. Sorry. Born January 16, 2014, this picture was taken in late April.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not sure of Nubian specifics, and I'm new to goats, but to me he does good look, with a long body, fairly level top, good withers, seemingly well angled rear legs, good brisket, and reasonably capacious body. Can't see his feet or his face. Conformation experts will be wanting to see front and back views, and photos of his parents, and photos of his dam's and paternal granddam's udder. But in and of himself, from what I can see, I personally like him! It would be good if he were standing with his weight on all four legs.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, I know it's not the best pic. Even the breeder says that it doesn't do his rump justice. Lol.

As for dam, I don't have a picture of her udder, nor his dam's dam. But I have plenty of pics from his sire's side!

Younger pic of him:









Dam: Laray GGB Candyfloss (before freshening)









Sire: Pella's Triple C Haka (as a yearling if I recall)









Sire's Dam: SG Pella's Triple C Hula Hoop 3*M









Hula's Rear Udder:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I personally don't buy a buck unless I can find some info on his dam's udder but that's just me. He looks pretty good 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's beautiful, but if I didn't have pictures of his dam's udder, or the sire's dam's udder, then genetics and beauty wouldn't matter. Goats can have a great pedigree but still not pass on good udders. I'd want to be sure the udders behind him were the kind of quality I was looking for.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, I did post pictures of the sire's dam's udder (and every doe on the sire's side seems to have fantastic udders from what I can see). On the dam's side, I haven't a picture of the dam's udder at this time. Frankly, anything is probably an improvement on what my commercial does have.


----------



## mininubes (May 13, 2014)

Hula has a nice rear udder attachment and fine looking udder and teats as far as I can tell in my nonprofessional opinion. Could you ask for a photo of his dam's udder?


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I just requested a picture of the doe's udder from the breeder.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

NewbieNubian said:


> I just requested a picture of the doe's udder from the breeder.


Good job :thumbup: You'll feel a lot better knowing you did all you could to get the best goat that you could


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd probably buy him anyway, because I'm sure he can offer improvements on my commercial does (which is all I have). But it will be nice to see his dam's udder, as I won't be able to actually see them in person, schedule is just too busy and too long of a drive (12 hours round-trip). But the pictures, and all the research I've done on the bloodlines, makes me feel good about this. As does the breeder.


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

So spoke with the breeder, and she hasn't taken pictures of any of her does' udders this season as they're not milking as well as they usually do due to feed quality (the weather in this part of the country has been miserable and the winter has been harsh and long). But she did describe it for me;

"She has nice attachments and her foreudder is there, but does lacking capacity. However, I don't hold that against FF's, as long as they are willing to milk and all that "parts" are there, I will wait another year."

Those are her exact words.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, he is a beauty! Congrats!


----------

